# Why do it?



## punkkus (Oct 4, 2006)

What's the meaning of [your] life? I don't mean it in the cheesy philosophy sense, but in the immediate personal subjective sense. Why do you prefer traveling, squatting, and/or avoiding rent as an alternative living?


----------



## cracked (Oct 6, 2006)

Considering the basic purpose of shelter, it makes no sense to me to work long hours at a job on a regular basis just to have a place to sleep. Land ownsership is incomprehensible to me. If I were to work and pay rent, cognitive dissonance would eat away at me.

Of course, that applies to the "avoiding rent" part. I've yet to do much travelling...


----------



## Mouse (May 30, 2007)

being that I've removed myself from traveling for a while in order to work.. I now realize how deep my love for travel goes. 

It eats away at me on the daily having to work and keep up appearances and "fit in" to what small degree I need to in order to maintain a steady job. 

I hate having to pay for EVERYTHING. it seems like around here you can't even sit on a blanket and sun yourself at the park without having to pay some asshole a few bucks for the right to do so. I EXPECT things to be free.. living shouldn't cost money. 

I also miss the people I meet. 

all the things I miss are probably the best reasons why I like living an unfettered life.


----------

